# Barbour Bedale...who's the cheapest?



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Looking to pick up a new size 42 Bedale. I figured this would be the time of year to purchase but a quick look online didn't turn up much in the way of bargains! So, I turn to you for your help and advice. Thanks!:icon_smile:


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's the result of my research into buying a Barbour Beaufort. I'm guessing the results are the same for a Bedale, which should be slightly cheaper. I cannot recommend highly enough this .

Orvis sells both waxed cotton and Sylkoil versions of the Beaufort for $399. Hoods are $45. The quilted waistcoat-liner is not sold by Orvis. So a Beaufort "rig" from them costs *$444*. (add on S/H & taxes as necessary).

Cove Creek Outfitter sells only a Sylkoil version of the Beaufort for $275. A hood from them is $30. Shipping is free. So a "Classic" "rig" from them runs *$305.

* sells both waxed cotton and Sylkoil Beauforts for about $205, hoods are about $25, and the liner is about $58. Shipping is roughly $40, and they've warned me that the UPS collects a 10% to 15% customs charge. So a waxed cotton or Sylkoil "rig" from them costs about *$307*, adding a liner bumps it up to *$374*.

Cove Creek Outfitters and www.bestinthecountry.co.uk offer the best internet prices I've found for new Beauforts. If I decide on a Sylkoil jacket, I'll order from CCO; if waxed cotton, then , who is also the best source for liners.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

www.bestinthecountry.co.uk seems to have the best price on new jackets. Price is about $235 shipped to the USA (VAT isn't applied to orders shipped to the US). The carrier, however, will charge about $40 for import duty. That's only about $275 all in putting it about $125 below most of what I've seen. Even Orvis only seems to mark it down $75 or so from what I've seen.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Trip English said:


> www.bestinthecountry.co.uk seems to have the best price on new jackets. Price is about $235 shipped to the USA (VAT isn't applied to orders shipped to the US). The carrier, however, will charge about $40 for import duty. That's only about $275 all in putting it about $125 below most of what I've seen. Even Orvis only seems to mark it down $75 or so from what I've seen.


What's more, www.bestinthecountry.co.uk apparently has every Barbour model in every size with all various gadgets (e.g., hoods, liners, etc.). Many of the USA-based firms only offer the "Classic" (i.e., the Sylkoil finish). Maybe you want that, maybe you don't.

But there is no reason to pay over $300 for a jacket, and certainly not Orvis' outrageous $400.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Give Aaron's of Eastham a try. I bought my Bedale from them for $147.50, including shipping. Now, they won't be offering every color, in every size at huge discounts, but if you happen across the right jacket, at the right time, you can get a real bargain. They also have a full selection of Barbour jackets at full retail. Right now they have a paisley lined Bedale, in sizes xl and xxl for $159.50 and a Beaufort in Sandstone, sizes m, l, xl and xxl for $184.50...terrific prices for what your getting.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Let me just put in now, unless you live near an Orvis store, for goodness sake pick up your accessories at the same time. I took forever to find a used liner for my Barbour when they switched liner designs, and I'm still looking for the hood that matches with the Dress Gordon. I'll look into Aarons as well, as a Bedale has been calling the past few years...


----------

